# Does Anybody Calorie Count Anymore?



## IronSides (Apr 24, 2007)

It is almost impossible to account for every calorie you consume each day but I like to have a rough idea.  I have been using the calorie charts on bhg.com. It is just a good reference and it covers all the main food groups.  This past Sunday night I made a simple grilled chicken salad with minced cilantro and mint...yum!  Anyways I know grilled chicken is low in calories but I really had no clue how low.  I hopped online real quick and found out that 3 ounces of cooked chicken breast with no skin is only 140 calories. It's just good to know


----------



## csalt (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for that link Ironside. It just might give me the impetus I need to start counting again! and start using the treadmill again too


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry never have and never will, I know what I should and should not eat.  Its the will power I need some time !


----------



## redkitty (Apr 24, 2007)

I found Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program to be great.  You can use the recipe analyzer to plug in what you are making, love this function!

I don't count anymore since I now have a very good idea of how many calories are in foods I eat, but I had no clue until I used that site!


----------



## The Z (Apr 24, 2007)

I like to use this one from USDA.


----------



## sattie (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't usually count, but I am aware of my intake in a general sense.  I think I would drive myself bonkers trying to track every calorie that I consumed.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2007)

When I try to lose weight, I calorie count as a means.  I do a rough calculation of my max. calories per day and count towards that.  It works for me but SO did not have success with it.  She did well with a low carb diet.


----------



## mish (Apr 24, 2007)

IronSides said:
			
		

> It is almost impossible to account for every calorie you consume each day but I like to have a rough idea. I have been using the calorie charts on bhg.com. It is just a good reference and it covers all the main food groups. This past Sunday night I made a simple grilled chicken salad with minced cilantro and mint...yum! Anyways I know grilled chicken is low in calories but I really had no clue how low. I hopped online real quick and found out that 3 ounces of cooked chicken breast with no skin is only 140 calories. It's just good to know


 
IronSides, welcome to DC, if I missed you walking in the door. I did the calorie counting thing when I wanted to lose a few. I bought a calorie counter booklet at the checkout stand at the market. My caloric intake (female - 5'7" would be 1200 calories a day. I logged everything I ate on a daily basis, & didn't go over 1200 calories. I learned how to sub out high fat ingredients with fresh herbs, and make substitutes i.e. butter buds for butter etc. For me, it was a mindset of a healthy eating lifestyle. Eliminating fatty oils, butter & limiting bread (which I was never a big fan of in the past), made a big difference. I incorporated fruits & veggies, grilled salmon, chicken etc -- so it wasn't really a diet - but a healthier way of eating/living. I also added vitamins & led an active life - w/o needing to exercise. With the calorie counter, log what you eat every day every meal, & you will see a difference.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2007)

Food File is a great program too, for a lot more then calorie counting.

I count, to a point. It is hard to track everything, but I too know what is good, and what is not.

It is good to count when you are starting a lifestyle change. It helps you get used to knowing what is in things and what you can have on a regular basis, and not have but for a treat. After getting used to it, it becomes habit, and a no brainer.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 24, 2007)

For many years the recommended calorie count for women was 1200 and men was 1400.  (teenage ladies 1400 and gentlemen 1600).  The 1,000 calorie diet was very popular.  

Now that we are less active and have more lifestyle conveniences, the normal calorie count is 2000+.  (+ means plus anything else you put in your mouth)

An average meal consist of approximately 450-650 calories.  450x3=1350 and 650x3=1950.  A snack consist of about 150-300 calories and two snacks would be 300-600 calories.  The meal calorie count could cover a beverage but the snack usually does not.  The beverages consumed between meals is  more than 2000 each day!   

On casual Friday, adults consume more than 30,000 calories.  On Saturdays, children consume an average of 20,000 calories.  And on Wednesdays Senior Citizens consume about 10,000 calories.  

My advice to a dieter who wants a slice of chocolate cake or a brownie is to work off the calories first.  (known as the calorie Savings Bank)

Calorie counting is very accurate.....Honesty is the temptation to avoid writing down the extras.  

You can choose the calories that you want:  a bag of chips for 110 calories or an apple for 110 calories.  Which keeps you satisfied the longest?  But then there are the hard choices like a hot dog for 250 calories (wiener & bun only) or an omelet for 250 calories (2 eggs & tbsp of cheddar cheese).  A bag of Cheetos and a beer OR a bag of Doritos and a soda?  Go with your Gut!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2007)

I lost weight successfully on a 2000 calorie a day diet.  I allowed 600-750 calories per day for breakfast, 250-400 calories for lunch and 1000 for dinner.  That worked for me.  Some days I'd end up eating only 1100-1300 calories total and other days, 2400-3000.  Each week I averaged out to the 2000 calorie limit.  I also tracked fat and cholesterol intake.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 24, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I lost weight successfully on a 2000 calorie a day diet. I allowed 600-750 calories per day for breakfast, 250-400 calories for lunch and 1000 for dinner. That worked for me. Some days I'd end up eating only 1100-1300 calories total and other days, 2400-3000. Each week I averaged out to the 2000 calorie limit. I also tracked fat and cholesterol intake.


 
What are your most physically challenged days?  Meaning days when you are the most involved with a sports activity like bicycling (cycling), boating or body boarding, belong to a team like volley ball, racquetball, bowling or even a pool tournament.  Believe it or not people burn calories playing bingo.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 24, 2007)

I try to count because it keeps me on track. If I see 600 calories on the label of some tiny portioned thing, I'll probably steer clear of it. But the worst is having something with no nutrition facts listed on the package, then going online later and finding out just how bad it was for you. . . it's times like those I wish I never started counting. Lol.

I also like counting because I can compare my intake against the amount I burn by exercising each day. This site is pretty helpful, lots of calculators: Free Calorie Counter, Weight Loss Calculator & Weight Loss Tutorial


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2007)

I have wondered why they don't have nutritional info printed on booze bottles, and beer bottles. They do on soda, and even water. Why not alcohol?


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 24, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I have wondered why they don't have nutritional info printed on booze bottles, and beer bottles. They do on soda, and even water. Why not alcohol?


 
They don't put nutritional information on fresh fruits, vegetables, meats, seafood....etc.  We don't demand it.  Thank goodness for the research that has been put into books.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2007)

But, in VA stores they normally have a board posted for the fruits and produce that are bulk, and not prepackaged. But that is VA, I am not sure if that reflects nationally. And if the info is not posted, it is readily available upon request.


----------



## mish (Apr 24, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Believe it or not people burn calories playing bingo.


 
Does computer Bingo count? How many cards can I play ?   j/k StirBlue.

Perhaps I should clarify re I didn't exercise -- my lifestyle was busy, busy, busy - run here, run there, running up & down stairs in high heels (not for exercise), dancing every weekend working up a sweat, cooking, cleaning grocery shopping, taking care of the house etc., etc.  Lifestyle changes - i.e. being sedintary (sp), sitting on the couch, munching chips, ordering pizza etc - will not burn anything off.  I know my weak points - i.e. now I love bread, bagels, cheese & too much soda.  I'm not a big dessert fan - so no problem there.  When I have a salad, it's not going to be Caesar -- do the math.  Pretty much common sense.  Counting calories gave me a new awakening as far as reading labels & after awhile you know what's a no-no.  BTW - hot dogs & chips did not fit into the plan.  Also, I didn't eat breakfast (I know many people do) - back then it was a cup o coffee & a slice o' toast.  Beverages count as well - i.e. you can have a glass of white wine at about 90-100 calories.  It also taught me about using seasonings (besides herbs/spices) like using lemon pepper on salmon or fish.  A typical lunch might be a tuna (solid white, drained) with a tablespoon of salad dressing served inside half a cantaloupe.  Dinner can be lean beef, baked potato & steamed veggie - brussels sprouts, broc anything fresh - zukes, tomatoes etc or squash. Another benifit was being able to taste food in its' freshness.

I stuck with it & lost weight.  It's time for me to get motivated again.  Keep a pair of skinny jeans in the closet you want to get into - have a goal.  Good luck


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> What are your most physically challenged days? Meaning days when you are the most involved with a sports activity like bicycling (cycling), boating or body boarding, belong to a team like volley ball, racquetball, bowling or even a pool tournament. Believe it or not people burn calories playing bingo.


 
You burn calories laying perfectly still in bed.  Everybody has a basal metabolism rate.  That's the number of calories needed by your body to perform the basic life maintaining functions such as breathing, heart beating, liver functioning, kidneys working, etc.  Everything you do, however small, burns calories in addition to that. 

I calculated my approximate daily BM rate (weight in pounds 250 times 11= 2,750) and set a daily calorie maximum at 2,000 so I could burn off some fat and lose weight.  It worked for me and I lost quite a bit.  

The hardest part is your making the emotional and logical commitment to make weight loss a priority.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 24, 2007)

I am no longer obsessive but I approximate everything mentally and don't go nuts, but I am aware.  These are a few of my main counts.

In my mind:
1 oz meat = 50 cal
1 oz seafood = 25 cal
1/2 cup starchy veggies = 50 cal
1 cup of veggies = 25 cal  
1 slice bread = 75 cal
1 cup of any snack = 150 cal
1 cup fruit = 50 cal
4 oz wine =100 cal
12 oz light beer = 100 cal
pina colada = shut my eyes and enjoy it 

I know this isn't exact but it keeps me in check.  Right now I'm eating:
B:  1/2 c oatmeal made with skim milk, with 1/2 c frozen fruit
L:  4 oz seafood mixed with a low fat dressing (this week I'm using Paul Newman's lo fat sesame and ginger dressing) and 10 saltines, with any veggies I want
D:  Whatever I choose to make but I eat a reasonable portion

Snacks:  fruit/veggies/chips/cookies   -  I don't limit myself to anything


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 24, 2007)

In the wake state, the body needs 73 calories to maintain bodily functions.  (why people with anorexia survive years of suffering) If you are awake 16 hours a day your body burns 1,168 calories.  If you consume 2000 calories, you must burn 832 calories each day in physical activity.  (Calories needed for sleeping is 25)  So you could take off an additional 200 calories leaving you with 632 calories.  3200 calories makes a pound.  You gain an average of 3 to 5 lbs a week or 156 to 260 lbs a year.  

Walking around WW does not burn enough calories to compensate for the samples that you ate in the Deli.  

Some people say they are heavy and some people say they are moderately obese.  The words chunky, husky, and big nowadays describes the person who is 80 to 100 lbs overweight.  Anyone who weighs more than 40 lbs over their weight proportion is obese.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2007)

StirBlue:

Your numbers may be accurate for a man or woman of a certain weight, age and activity level but not all people burn calories at the same rate for the same activities.  The rate at which you burn calories is related to your weight.

For example, a person is considered obese if he is 20% over his proper weight.  So your example of 40 pounds is only accurate for a 200 pound individual.  A 120 pound individual would be considered obese with an added 24 pounds.

In my earlier post, I gave a formula to estimate your basal metabolic rate, the number of calories needed to maintain bodily function.  The formula is based on the person's weight.  So a 250 pound person requires 2750 calories to maintain bodily functions, while a 120 pound person requires only 1320 calories.  Add to that the calories you burn for your daily activities and you have an idea of what you're up against.

There are 3500 calories in a pound.  If you could burn 500 calories more than you take in every day, you would lose a pound a week.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 25, 2007)

The print out from the pediatric cardiologist still list 3200 calories as a pound.
That's good enough for me.  

You can play the numbers any way you want to justify anything that you want to eat.  

America has a weight gain problem that is leading to many health issues.  An obese person does not get a common cold; they get pneumonia or bronchitis.
All this obesity is leading to early diabetes.  Medical insurance is on the rise.  

People need to get out of their cocoons, build relationships (friends), and have fun.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 25, 2007)

It's not just the US either, you should see the obesity rates here in the UK.  Especially in Scotland, where they love to deep fry EVERYTHING!  

It's very sad but I don't see many people here doing anything to change their lives for the better.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 25, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> The print out from the pediatric cardiologist still list 3200 calories as a pound.
> That's good enough for me.


 
Well, I'm a numbers person, and if someone goes to the trouble to count calories, I feel the correct information should be available.

there are 3500 calories in each pound of fat, pretty much a scientific fact.  To lose one pound of body fat, you must expend 3500 calories of energy more than what you are taking in.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't obsess but I'm always aware of what I'm eating.  If I know I'm going to have a burger and fries one day, I eat healthy low calorie meals the rest of the day to sort of bank my calories.  I've been able to maintain my weight (in my 40's) my whole life with this system.  I don't eat whatever I want - if I did I would feel gross!  I see people eating 3 high fat meals a day and then complain that they feel too lethargic to consider physical activity.  No wonder!  

Hey, I love junk food!  Sometimes I think I could live on Potato chip and baloney sandwiches.  I love fried food too!  Sometimes I crave McDonalds!  But the reality is that it's all about moderation.  It works for me.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 25, 2007)

Check this out: What Does 200 Calories Look Like?

I particularly like the way you get a Visual representation as opposed to just charts and numbers.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Perhaps because I have been blessed with ultra high metabolism and high activity level, I realised long ago I consumed way more calories than I was supposed to yet I had never suffered any weight / health problems, so I decided not to pay any attention to the numbers, to this day, I am still lean and mean and as healthy as ever.  To me, common sense works much better than counting numbers.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2007)

Spoken like a young person. Just you wait, missy.  

When you get old and your metabolism slows down and you begin to wonder why you are gaining so much weight when you aren't eating any differently!


----------



## foodstorm (Apr 25, 2007)

*!a*

Several years ago I worked closely with a fitness professional for three months to help me lose some weight.  I was active and went to the gym regularly--couldn't figure out why I had packed on so many, and could only lose a few, pounds.  Turns out the biggest part of my problem was portion control--prior to learning how to weigh and measure my food, and count the calories, I was serving myself double, even TRIPLE servings of breakfast cereal (if it's just one bowl, it can't be too much, right? ) double servings of a LOT of things. That was a valuable lesson learned, and  it got me back into clothing sizes I hadn't worn since college 20 years before. Today  I still weigh and measure everything.  It has kept me from turning back into a  !


----------



## IronSides (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting stories from everyone it’s good to hear that I'm no the only one trying to be careful about calories now a days. Anyways here is an example from bhg.com regarding nutritional information from their recipes. They have a basic Chicken Quesadillas recipe, which is a meal that I would typically make at home.  And below is the nutritional info...It's nice to be armed with this information because in the past I wasn't accounting for any of it.


Calories 472
Total Fat (g) 28
Saturated Fat (g) 15
Monounsaturated Fat (g) 9
Polyunsaturated Fat (g) 3
Cholesterol (mg) 120
Sodium (mg) 513
Carbohydrate (g) 18
Total Sugar (g) 2
Fiber (g) 2
Protein (g) 37


----------



## liz.622 (Apr 25, 2007)

*hello*

hey guys! I am new to this forum and would like to make some cooking friends. Exchange receipe and tips so that I can broaden my "cooking" horizon. Back to the forum, I think calorie counting is not necessary to actually count the calories you are consuming as long as you know what ball park you are in. Because if you do not know a calorie value of some main dish that could put up up higher on the scale. And what woman wants that, esp with our metabolism slowing down.  

-Liz


----------



## mudbug (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I have just always hated math.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Counting calories is the easiest method for weight loss I hate when people count fat grams ,carbohydrates,sugar etc its ridiculous a calorie is a calorie wether its fat or bread or what ever.The more healthy you eat the more you can eat as its less calories than fast food or processed foods etc.


----------



## gastronomicus (Apr 28, 2007)

Instead of counting my daily intake of calories, I prefer to excercise and eat healthy


----------



## foodstorm (Apr 28, 2007)

gastronomicus said:
			
		

> Instead of counting my daily intake of calories, I prefer to excercise and eat healthy


 
I do those things, too.  For me, part of eating healthy includes keeping an eye on my calorie count.


----------



## Tartine (May 2, 2007)

I'm trying to quit. I've been so obsessed by dieting and counting calories that it finally turned into an eating disorder... Now I try to eat when I'm hungry, stop when I'm full and eat what I feel like eating!


----------



## legend_018 (May 2, 2007)

I like to calorie count when I'm trying to watch my weight or lose weight.
I'm not doing that right now since I'm pregnant and due in August 'lol'.

Here is a calculator.  Calorie Needs - Women

and also some good information about how one pound of weight is equal to 3,500 calories and how that equals into losing weight.

I also used to really like using this site for finding out how many calories in a certain type of food. You can save them on a daily basis and look at charts and everything.  Of courses some times you had to go with estimates.

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Of course exercise helps too. 

My mom is on weight watchers right now and would rather not calorie count. Everyone has there preference.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 2, 2007)

I absolutely calorie count..There is no reason not to.

It's really easy once you get the hang of it, especially if you prepare your own food.  I don't use many charts now that i've gotten the hang of it, i just use measures i keep in my head, and i round up, in case i am leaving something out.

It's a great tool to use especially if you work out.


----------



## VIDEODROME (May 4, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Counting calories is the easiest method for weight loss I hate when people count fat grams ,carbohydrates,sugar etc its ridiculous a calorie is a calorie wether its fat or bread or what ever.The more healthy you eat the more you can eat as its less calories than fast food or processed foods etc.



I came into this thread wondering about that.  So could one say that looking that the whole list of Fat grams, Carbs, Sugar, Sodium, etc... is actually just over complicating everything?  

I'm mean sure you can glance at the Vitamins or Iron or Potassium and so on to see if you're getting nutrition, but for dieting can one get by with relying on the Calorie count?


I recently have gotten really off-track with trying to lose weight.  I'd made some progress, but then on a business trip I was at a convention banquet that had this awesome gourmet buffet style catering and I indulged to much and my diet kind of got derailed.  

So I've decided to finally actually see if I can work on calorie counting and figuring out what my daily calorie intake ought to be.


----------



## rbmccleary (May 30, 2007)

I do count calories, but I think it's important to look at the whole nutriention label and get a sense if it's good for you overall. And I try to be in a postive mood when I go to the grocery store. If I don't buy the bad stuff shen I'm at the store I can't eat it.


----------



## skilletlicker (May 30, 2007)

Never have.

Used to track belt size but gave that up in favor of suspenders.


----------

